
OpenBSD Crossed 400k Commits - fcambus
https://marc.info/?l=openbsd-tech&m=157059352620659&w=2
======
breck
Anyone know of projects with >1M commits? >10M? >100M?

~~~
Alupis
The Linux kernel is quickly approaching the 1M mark, currently sitting at
871k+[1]

[1] [https://github.com/torvalds/linux](https://github.com/torvalds/linux)

~~~
cyphar
Note that this number doesn't include any pre-git history -- all of those
commits were made after April 2005 (v2.6.12-rc2 is the first commit within
git).

~~~
MarkSweep
The initial commit the parent comment is referring to:

[https://github.com/torvalds/linux/commit/1da177e4c3f41524e88...](https://github.com/torvalds/linux/commit/1da177e4c3f41524e886b7f1b8a0c1fc7321cac2)

------
finnmagic
It’d be beautiful to see a plot of how that number of commits has accumulated
over time

~~~
mulander
Two years ago I did something similar. Plotting the surviving lines of code in
the OpenBSD code base across commits:

[https://twitter.com/mulander/status/809120593606049792](https://twitter.com/mulander/status/809120593606049792)

~~~
albertzeyer
Nice plot. Interestingly, it seems that by far, relatively, most code from
1999 was removed. What did they add in that year, which got removed then
(around 2014)?

~~~
cat199
not op, and not 100%/authoritative, but I can think of some things:

\- adding/refactoring locking for improved SMP support

\- dropping older architectures (VAX, etc)

\- dropping older protocols/servers (e.g ISDN, decnet sorts of things,
obsoleted proto-IPv6 versions)

\- dropping/refactoring systrace

\- rewriting or dropping various network routing daemons (apache HTTPD 1.3
removed from tree at this time)

\- libressl replacement at this time

see also:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenBSD_version_history](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenBSD_version_history)

relatedly, in the openbsd world, Ted Unangst is well known enough for doing
old/unused code audit+removal that there is a slang verb 'tedu' (his handle,
usage e.g. "it got tedu'd") which means basically zapping old stuff. See 1st
comment in the twitter thread..

------
azolotko
400k CVS commits

~~~
pnako
It's also probably one of the oldest open source repositories. OpenBSD pretty
much pioneered the concept of making their VCS open to the public over the
Internet (hence the name).

~~~
fanf2
Yes, OpenBSD invented anonymous CVS which was the first way to access a
version control system without prior authorization
[http://www.openbsd.org/papers/anoncvs-
paper.pdf](http://www.openbsd.org/papers/anoncvs-paper.pdf)

It was already ubiquitous in 1997 when I got started working on open source
software, so I took it for granted. I was surprised to find out 20 years later
how new anoncvs had been and how fast it spread to other projects like FreeBSD
and Apache httpd.

------
dheera
Why is 400K special? Why not 524288, considering we're coders after all?

~~~
outlandishness
Because that’s the number of commits they recently passed. What about being
coders makes it more interesting for us to wait a few more years than talk
about it now?

;)

~~~
dheera
262144 then?

~~~
dheera
You downvoters are obviously not qualified to be hackers ... who uses decimal
in a place called Hacker News?

------
FreeBaSeD
[https://freshbsd.org/status](https://freshbsd.org/status)

